# rusting



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

it seems like everyone has a different method of rusting and I would like to acquire everyone's rusting technique tips.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Make sure you remove any galvanic protection from the metal in the desired area to rust. Apply vinager/salt/peroxide mixture over several days and let sit. Use varying degrees of sand paper depending on what sort of texture you're after.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are trying to get PVC pipe to look like rusted metal I used "Metal Paint" from http://shop.modernmasters.com/home/index/4107.0 that has real metal in the paint that will rust. That is what I used in the picture and a little goes a long ways.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I use a sponge paint technique to get a rusty metal effect. Start with a base coat of black and then dab on several colours of rust coloured craft paint. Simple yet effective. I di my whole cemetery fence this way.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

*real rust*

I looked at fright props rusting powder and it seems to me if you sprinkled small metal shavings on your prop and sprayed it with vinegar or lemon juice it would do similar. Would something close to that work?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out this technique that a fellow forum member came up with - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31534
I've heard people have had good success with it.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

halstaff said:


> Check out this technique that a fellow forum member came up with - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31534
> I've heard people have had good success with it.


Other than it was his idea first, that was exactly what I had thought of. Much cheaper than $35 and it works much better


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Halstaff. This is exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm going to give it a go too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Brutal Rust does a great job, too, but it's spendy.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I use that technique but, instead of mixing the metal dust with the paint, I throw it on the wet paint after I have painted what ever it is I want to rust. Then I spray the vinegar. After it has the rust look I want and is dry, I spray it with a clear coat to keep the metal dust from falling off. If you are rusting PVC or any type of plastic, primer the object with spray primer first. That will keep the rust faux sticking to the plastic.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I mixed it together and after it dried I sanded it down just a little. It worked to my needs and I'm happy with the outcome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I used Devil's Rust and it worked great and was very inexpensive. If you know a auto shop that has brake shavings to give you than you are good to go. This is what I did with Devil's Rust. Uruk has a similar technique and his turned out great! The key is to spray vinegar on it during the drying process to make it rust. I love this method! The reason I had different shades of rusting because I couldn't match the first batch color to the second batch.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I like how it turned out


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

dan the welder said:


> i mixed it together and after it dried i sanded it down just a little. It worked to my needs and i'm happy with the outcome


:d


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> I used Devil's Rust and it worked great and was very inexpensive. *If you know a auto shop that has brake shavings to give you than you are good to go.* This is what I did with Devil's Rust. Uruk has a similar technique and his turned out great! The key is to spray vinegar on it during the drying process to make it rust. I love this method! The reason I had different shades of rusting because I couldn't match the first batch color to the second batch.


I'm a mechanic, I can say with confidence that most shops will gladly give you pounds of brake shavings, I have 5gallon pails full at work that just get dumped in the trash.

Great idea on using it to rust props, I guess I'm bringing home a few lbs!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a bucket underneath the bandsaw my dad and I uses and since its been there I have collected a good 3 gallon worth atleast


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

There are so many different ways it seems to rust things.


----------



## Creepygrammy (Sep 20, 2013)

And they all look pretty awesome. Like being able to pick what works best for you.


----------

